# Malformed conditional about gcc



## YuryG (Jun 23, 2020)

Recompiling math/py-numpy (with gcc8, since it can not be built with gcc10) I get this in the end of the process:

```
make[2]: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.gcc.mk" line 101: Malformed conditional (${PORTNAME} == gcc)
make[2]: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue===>  Cleaning for py27-numpy-1.16.6,1
```
And I've seen that lines during building some other ports.
Is it O.K.? What it is about?


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 23, 2020)

YuryG said:


> Recompiling math/py-numpy (with gcc8, since it can not be built with gcc10) I get this in the end of the process



It seems you have custom port build configurations set. math/py-numpy has lang/gcc9 as default build dependency, and lang/python37 as build/run dependency:

```
make -C /usr/ports/math/py-numpy build-depends-list | grep 'gcc\|python'
/usr/ports/lang/gcc9
/usr/ports/lang/python37
```



YuryG said:


> make[2]: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue===> Cleaning for py27-numpy-1.16.6,1




```
make -C /usr/ports/math/py-numpy run-depends-list | grep python
/usr/ports/lang/python37
```


```
make -C /usr/ports/math/py-numpy -V FLAVORS
py37 py27 py38 py36 py35
```

py37(-numpy) being default.

If you explain what your objective is, it might be easier to point in the right direction.



YuryG said:


> And I've seen that lines during building some other ports.


Have you set some variables in /etc/make.conf?

[EDIT]:
math/py-numpy builds fine with the default configuration for official latest package repository.



			http://beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org/data/121amd64-default/539306/logs/py37-numpy-1.16.6,1.log


----------



## YuryG (Jun 23, 2020)

Actually, py-numpy has been built and installed successfully for my configuration also (but not with gcc10), although the error message is printed. (py27-numpy is needed for py-gimp).

Yes, I have py38 (python3=3.8) and tying to go gcc10 (gcc=10) from previous gcc7 as defaults, but the latter doesn't work as I can see, for quite some ports, so the message "Use GCC 9 _or newer_ instead" is not quite right. You cannot run smoothly on 10 for now.

The question is about the "error message" from bsd.gcc.mk. Why it appears, if different defaults are quite O.K. in make.conf? Is it a must to install (metaport?) lang/gcc if I have lang/gcc10 already?

So, it is not a complain on a problem, but a question of curiosity.


----------

